# Boarder Vent



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok. I'm probably over -reacting because my son is sick and I've been up since 3:30 this morning... but I just have to vent a little about one of my boarders.

She is from Calgary (and I'm in TX) so it could be a difference in culture.. but she finally arrives today and nicely "gripes". She's like I brought her in and gave her hay (which is in my rules.. please don't give horses extra hay its expensive and they get plenty.. and her horse typically is wasteful of hay anyways.) and says "I just feel so bad for her she looks sooo skinny. Oh and all the water is frozen."

First of all, your horse came here skinny and your horse has only been here 2 1/2 weeks. You can't expect me to work miracles. I feed expensive feed, and for skinnier horses I go the extra mile and feed them with feed bags. Secondly, it's 20 degrees outside and the wind is blowing 40 miles an hour so yes, buckets and troughs will be icy. We break the ice twice a day when we feed, and their stall buckets get dumped if there is any ice. 

I sent out an email letting everyone know my policy on watering because I don't want them to freak out... I don't use auto waterers in my pastures (my horses rip them out) and you will frequently see low water in the troughs because I don't like to dump out full troughs and get the pastures all muddy and slippery. I spray them out and scrub them when they get low (not empty!) and refill them which is every 4 days or so which means horses have CLEAN water. During those 4 days, I have a net and swift through water. Buckets are the same way.. but if they are dirty I will usually dump and spray them out anyway.

For this particular boarder, I took a $100 deposit and held her stall for a month and a half!! I waited up and then ended up waking up at 2 am to recieve her horse from the shipper, take off her shipping gear and get her settled (at no charge even though I have a 9 month old and it was very inconvenient!) Her horse ran me over so I've worked with her horse pretty much every day and now she is very well behaved and will back everywhere with the slightest wiggle of the rope FOR FREE.

The reason I charge $275 is because of the incovenience of constant construction.. We are ever improving our facilities but all horses still receive a very high standard of care and horse safe facilities. YES her horse is in the smaller paddock with another gelding (and they get extra hay) but its only temporary because we are re-doing a section of fence and we don't want her horse to get hurt.

Ok I'm done venting.. I should really charge more if I'm going to put up with this BS.


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

You're charging her $275 for stall board?? And she's griping?? My stable charges $400 for stall and $150 for pasture boarding. You have every right to be upset with her. If these rules are posted in your policy and I assume she signed a contract with you before boarding saying to follow these rules then she needs to respect you enough to do it.


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

You sound like me a few years ago. Some of my boarders expected me to do everything for them and no matter what they always had something to gripe about. Now I am very particular about who I accept to stay with us. One of the things that has helped me is that I always take a new horse and owner on a 2 week trial period. I ask them not to give notice at their current facility until we can make sure this is a good match for their horse. Well, the "secret" truth is I am not looking for a match with the horse as I never have problems with any of the animals. It is the horses owner I am really trying out. This sounds kind of harsh but I evaluate them during the 2 weeks and it really boils down to how they take care of their horse, their overall horse skills and common sense, how they respect our facilities and their interactive and communcation skills with the other horses, owners and my husband and myself. I don't accept "unders 21's" or "newbies" or owners looking to "save a buck". I hate BS and this system helps me weed out those "special" and high maintenance people who can make your life miserable. My boarders love this system and also talk with me too because they like the great environment we have all worked hard to create for each other and our beloved equine friends.
Sounds like it might not be a good match for you. Is the contract signed yet?
A boarder who is not right will only cost you time, money, resentment and unhappiness in the long run.
I suppose as I have gotten older I really like the fact that I am more comfortable with my "tell it like I see it" way of doing things and my ability to say NO.
Good luck.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I will definitely be more selective next time... it seems like some boarder's don't care enough (aka my boarder who books a last minute vacation to orlando instead of getting her horse's crappy feet done) and some care too much about the dumbest stuff. 

Just as I was walking out the door to do morning chores and I see the canadian lady driving off. I didn't think anything of it.. I go to start feeding horses and luckily I looked in her horse's stall and noticed a water bucket sitting on the ground. I decided to go in and pick it up when I noticed that there was a feed mush in this bucket and a ton of hay in there. 

I go in immediately and call her to ask her what she fed her horse. She said she fed her 3 lbs of strategy (she usually gets 1.8 lbs per feeding) with some oil, apples and treats!! Is she retarded? If I didn't look in her horses stall she would've got fed again and her horse could've colicked or foundered.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

wow 275 for inside stalls you reaLLY dont charge enough for that bs . where i live the going rate for stalls is 425-625 depending on the barn . though i am a boarder i dont like people who over react over the smallest things that the stable owner is already doing their best to manage . I m very lucky to have one those kind stable owners who KEEPS


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

a close eye on my old guy (hes 26 years old) and my hard to keep barrel horse good luck with you griping boarder


----------



## CdnTink (Dec 13, 2008)

I wouldn't say it's a difference culture. I live and board in the Calgary area and I can tell you that if she was boarding around here and started doing stuff like that she would be asked to leave if she couldn't follow the rules. 

Have you sat down with her at all and gone over the rules in detail? Have you discussed the horses feed schedule and explained why the horse is being fed the way she is? Has she signed a boarding contract with you? Personally I would sit down with her and go over some things and let her ask as many questions as she likes. After that I would advise her that it's a 3 strikes policy. She gets 1 verbal warning and 2 written. After that she will be asked to leave. Of course that is just my opinion but that is how I have delt with boarders in the past and I have found it to be fair and it works. 

Best of luck!


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I convinced her to switch feeds instead of feeding wheat bran and applesauce. So far things are better... hopefully it will work out because she seems nice other wise..


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Everyone charges what they feel is fair around the country personally I wouldn't board any place where my horses don't have hay 24/7 grain I'm not into unless they actually need it.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Well here.... hay is expensive at $7 for a good coastal bale. Depending on the size of the round bale, they run from $45 - $95.. thats a lot of money for them to waste.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I'd never waste hay even if it was free.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Totally off the track here, if the horse plays in and wastes hay, try putting it in a hay net instead of just in the stall. It may be a little more trouble, but it'll take longer to eat and not be NEARLY as messy. That way the picky boarder will be happy that the horse always has something to nibble and you'll be happy that it isn't being wasted. Me personally, I'd tell her to pack if she can't follow rules - that stuff really gets under my skin. Good luck!


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow... back home hay is about 2.75-3.50 off the field and 35$-50$ for a round bail.

At some stables in Calgary they wait on you hand and foot because you pay for it. There are a lot of rich people there (a lot of not so rich ones too though!) who will pay you to do what they want you to.

Personally if I knew I could get the stall filled I would give her her notice.


----------



## pnyxprss (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't think this is a cultural issue either. Lots of us Canadians are very nice and follow the rules quite well. I think that giving your horse hay that you were not authorized by the barn owner to give; is stealing. I think you could try having a heart to heart with her and try to explain how you feel. Maybe she just doesn't have much experience and doesn't understand? Good Luck.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

They all have hay racks in their stalls so thats not the issue.. I think it might be different from what she is use too or can't eat all that hay at once.

Thanks to everyone for your help. The lady did switch feed (to Triple Crown Senior) and then gave her 2 lbs of it an hour after I fed her the usual 2.25 lbs of Strategy! She is going to make her horse colic, and I have a feeling I'm going to be the one out there walking her horse till a vet arrives. I've talked to her before but I still don't think we are on the same page and I'm going to sound like a nag...


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

some people just simply dont understand that to much grain is more harmful then good to the horse. has she left a vet to notify if the horse has problems ? or do you have a really good relationship with yours? they may help get the point across that feeding so much feed plus the hay is not helping the horse but may cause future problems such as colic , or founder and niether of those are worth the not listening.. if she dont get then she is just one those boarders that no matter where shes at shes going to drive the owner nuts


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I agree with it's not a "canadian or calgary thing". It's just a stupid individual. If you are having such a difficult time with this boarder then I suggest having a chat with her and sending elsewhere. Dealing with people like comes with the business you are in.
Tho I understand you are in the middle of regular improving of your property, I'm not sure that 275.00 for a shared paddock is something I would be thrilled with.

Why would you charge for being there when the shipper arrived at your facility with the horse?? it's something that happens regularly here and it's simply part of your job. Had it been an issue, you should have discussed it with her prior to receiving the horse on your property. The facility I am at get's boarders that come from both the states as well as various parts of the country to train with my trainer but when that happens she, herself is the one who handles the horse on arrival not anyone else and there never are any issues.

I suggest sitting down with this lady and straightening things out.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

$275 for a shared paddock with good feed and hay is a pretty good deal to me. As for being there for delivery, depends on the barn. No one lives at our barn and though my BO would be there in the middle of the night for me I would certainly not expect her to be for free no less. Its a pretty big imposition. JMO


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

My2 Geldings... wow you are much nicer than I am... Waking up at 2 am (when my son wakes up at 5 - 6 am) to receive a horse from the shipper when it is 30 degrees and the wind is blowing 50 miles an hour is just not ok with me... lol 

We opened the pasture back up but even when it was smaller there is grass out there. I'm sure its a bit different from Canada though.. where their pastures are probably alot more lush. With all that aside, her horse is well taken care of so I think she is freaking out over nothing.

How does the kick out conversation go? just in case....


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

I haven't been to many stables who had individual pastures or even paddocks! I also wouldn't be getting up at 2am to receive a horse unless I Was getting paid... sorry but that's ridiculous!!

How about something along the lines of... "Do you have a minute to talk? I think our boarding styles are not compatable. You are looking for *whatever* and I'm offering *whatever*. I think we'd both be happier if you were boarding at a stable that offered what you're looking for. Here is your one month written notice. Thanks for your business and I'd be happy to help you arrange transportation." Be honest and kind. Give her a month's notice to find a new place and offer a few suggestions if you know some places that she might like.


----------

